
Show HN: Write Songs and Tabs Collaboratively Online - gabergg
https://songcraft.io/launch
======
gabergg
Hi HN! I'm Gabe, the creator of Songcraft.

I shared early versions of Songcraft on HN, and I'm so grateful to the
community for the feedback. I've incorporated a ton of these ideas and others.
Songcraft is now fully collaborative as well :)

I'd love to hear your thoughts and answer any questions you may have. Please
drop a line here or via Intercom on the site, or shoot me an email @
gabe@songcraft.io!

